# How to carry drinks like milkshakes on a motorbike



## Jester (Apr 12, 2017)

Had my first day of Ubereats today and my first delivery was a single milkshake with a flimsy lid that fell off putting it into the bag. I got a cup holder from the restaurant and I had to try balance that 15 minutes away in the insulated bag on a motorbike over bumpy roads while leaning to turn corners. I was worrying the whole way whether it would flood the bag by the time I got there. Amazingly, it had fallen to the side but the lid was still on and it only leaked a little bit, hopefully it's just one of those orders that rarely happen but for you guys who ride with the bag on your back, how do you make sure drinks don't fall over. Thanks


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Drinks are common. Even in a car, I dislike carrying drinks. Good luck doing it on a motorbike


----------



## HipGnosis (May 3, 2017)

Leaning has nothing to do with it. Gravity and G-forces combine to make the bottom of your tires seem like 'straight down' to whatever is on the bike. I have a tank bag. When I go to fast food, I top off my soda cup as I leave. I unzip the tank bag enough to put the soda cup in it, standing up out of the bag. The soda does not spill out (and I lean pretty good). Just have to watch the bumps.


----------



## NotImpressed (May 13, 2017)

DoorDash gives you a space blanket. I have found it to be helpful with drinks inside the bag. Keeps things far more secure. Also handy for Ice Cream in the summer.


----------

